# off-topic?



## scandalously in love

So howcome there isn't a forum for offtopic conversation?  Just a place to hang out and talk about anything and everything without it needing a grammar or spelling question, etc, etc.  

Curious!


----------



## Jana337

Lounge is the name another (similarly structured) forum uses for such a place.

Jana


----------



## belén

Here is a link on the subject:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=10057&page=3&pp=10&highlight=off-topic


----------



## cuchuflete

Here is a curious bit of information:  The request for an off-topic, chat, or free-for-all place comes up every few months.  Usually following the thread in which it is discussed, many of those requesting it or demanding it disappear from these forums.  That leads me to assume that they have found what they want, elsewhere.  In the meantime, these forums, for language and culture--broadly-defined--continue to grow.



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Re: Suggestion: "General Chat" forum
> We can chat by other means other than this forum.... I'd like to keep this forum for language discussion ...


 [8th January 2005, 08:05 AM]
__________________



regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Artrella

Since you posted my words Cuchu, I must say that I want to keep WR as the unique place it is.  However, I would like to have some place where we, foreros from WR, could discuss off-topic subjects (*off-topic *, I mean differenct subjects from those discussed in WR.)  A friend of mine suggested the creation in that "off-topic place" of a "book club" where we can discuss the plots of books.  We could arrange the reading of a particular article, or book, or short story and then open a debate about what we have read. As you can see, my idea of an off-topic place is not that of *chatting*, but having culture related to languages, of course this is what I like.   I don't think of an off topic place as some place where we can write those acronyms or strange words,  but well, if we want to discuss about psychology, politics, economics, philosophy, etc, we can go there and have some coffee over the discussion.  My idea of an off topic place is not the same as a chat room.  You can have chat rooms wherever you want.  Without offending anyone, I don't like chat rooms.  I like to discuss and learn things.  If I need to chat, I call my friend here in Bs As and go to her house and have coffee and share gossip.  
I have tried some chat things here, on the net, I admit that some of them are pure rubbish, but *this is my opinion*.  I think people have different needs and if they feel happy doing those things, *who am I to judge the * *others**? *  I have been in an Italian chat room, and I really found beautiful people who replied to my language questions  in a second. They tried to help and were excellent, helping people, some of them who knew a little English tried to help me by translating and I helped them with their English.  And I am still in that place, whenever I need some vocabulary help, I go there and they answer my questions immediately.  So, I will never say that that place is rubbish, because the people behind the screen are marvellous. My idea of using a chat room, of course this is me, is to ask for some word and have the reply quickly.  
Culture is everywhere, not only in the IMPORTANT philosophy books, or dictionaries... culture is also the popular subjects.  You can learn from everywhere,* if you are smart enough to understand that*.  
I would like to have an off topic room. But not a chat room.  My idea of this place is the same as the cultural forum but of course where you can discuss whatever you want (obviously not rude or strange things) and you can express your ideas freely. I don't think of that place as a place where you can be rude, or vulgar, but something similar to the cultural forum with a little more freedom in the subject matter choice.  * Maybe not in the same house, but * *round the corner*, where *we foreros of this beautiful place WR*, could meet to have coffee and discuss about books, movies, news, international cuisine and sports.  

And now my typical facies....


----------



## beatrizg

I like Art's idea!!!
Would this place, the way you imagine it, be a part of the WordReference Forums?


----------



## Artrella

beatrizg said:
			
		

> I like Art's idea!!!
> Would this place, the way you imagine it, be a part of the WordReference Forums?




Beatriz maybe it can be outside  the boundaries of WR...


----------



## lauranazario

Artrella said:
			
		

> Beatriz maybe it can be outside  the boundaries of WR...


Artrella's comments remind me to mention that in order to address this _apparent "need"_ for a place to talk about things that have no place in WR *not one but two* Foreros (Antonnio and Benjy) established chatrooms in 2005. 

Attendance to said chatrooms was virtually nil. And the people who were in such a rush to talk about so many other topics? Well they just didn't show up!!! Which means reality took care of showing people what was once (or twice) thought to be oh-so-important garnered very little attention once it was in place.

Anyone is welcome to open their own chatroom and/or forum whenever and wherever they see fit... maybe the idea will catch on someday and the people who pollute WR's mature, thinking-person ambiance with utter nonsense will finally *leave*.

Oh what a wonderful dream...
LN


----------



## lauranazario

scandalously in love said:
			
		

> So howcome there isn't a forum for offtopic conversation?  Just a place to hang out and talk about anything and everything without it needing a grammar or spelling question, etc, etc.


WR's interests lie in languages, grammar, translations, terminology. If your interests lie beyond that realm... well... WR cannot cater to everyone's particular interests. WR excells in languages... and changing its focus would  interfere with its uniqueness.

At least that's how I see it...


----------



## Artrella

lauranazario said:
			
		

> the people who *pollut*e WR's mature, thinking-person ambiance with utter *nonsense* will finally *leave*.
> 
> Oh what a *wonderful dream...*
> LN




Nice words LN...nice words...


----------



## lauranazario

Artrella said:
			
		

> Nice words LN...nice words...


Indeed, Artrella... *indeed*!!!! 

Allow me an analogy:
I envision WR like a wonderful prairie where people might enjoy and cultivate the richness of the environment in a sensible manner. How awful it would be if all of a sudden, people in motorcycles ripped through what has been carefully planted, destroying the fruits of people's labor, shattering what was carefully nurtured by those involved?
Motorcycles and bike riders do have their place in the world... just not in this particular meadow. Their interests are best served elsewhere.


----------



## Artrella

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Indeed, Artrella... *indeed*!!!!
> 
> Allow me an analogy:
> I envision WR like a wonderful prairie where people might enjoy and cultivate the richness of the environment in a sensible manner. How awful it would be if all of a sudden, people in motorcycles ripped through what has been carefully planted, destroying the fruits of people's labor, shattering what was carefully nurtured by those involved?
> Motorcycles and bike riders do have their place in the world... just not in this particular meadow. Their interests are best served elsewhere.




You are right.


----------



## Artrella

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Indeed, Artrella... *indeed*!!!!
> 
> Allow me an analogy:
> I envision WR like a wonderful prairie where people might enjoy and cultivate the richness of the environment in a sensible manner. How awful it would be if all of a sudden, people in motorcycles ripped through what has been carefully planted, destroying the fruits of people's labor, shattering what was carefully nurtured by those involved?
> Motorcycles and bike riders do have their place in the world... just not in this particular meadow. Their interests are best served elsewhere.




You are right.  That's why maybe, we can find a happy medium for everybody's happiness.  Maybe something outside WR... but which allows WR foreros to find each other in a common place with similar characteristics... I don't know yet.


----------



## lauranazario

Artrella said:
			
		

> You are right.  That's why maybe, we can find a happy medium for everybody's happiness.  Maybe something outside WR... but which allows WR foreros to find each other in a common place with similar characteristics... I don't know yet.


Well good luck in your forum --if that's what you are trying to tell us. Take the bikers with you and have a grand time discussing all the things that are not "allowed" here! We will continue to tirelesly safeguard what we hold "sacred" here. We like it here just the way WR is.


----------



## Artrella

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Well good luck in your forum --if that's what you are trying to tell us. Take the bikers with you and have a grand time discussing all the things that are not "allowed" here! We will continue to tirelesly safeguard what we hold "sacred" here.




I won't open a forum LN!!! I wish I could do it!!!  What are the bikers?
I will continue with WR and as well as you I will try to make this place a better one!! I know I can improve myself and help WR to improve even more!!

*BTW LN Don't you think this conversation is sort of "off-topic"? I mean it has become a dialogue between you and I, and I don't want this for WR.*


----------



## scandalously in love

my goodness... didn't realize a question would open up such a can of worms!

I have no plan on leaving, polluting or destroying our forum with utter nonsense. (I know you weren't meaning that, but I'm just stating for the record - and besides, nonsense can be great fun at times for intellectuals and everyone else, so thought Dr. Seuss!). 

Personally, _I_ just thought it might be a nice place just to share ideas, opinions and news.

Where else could you post a word riddle? or gain traveling tips? or share poetry and writing? Or share exciting news and personal experiences (...like the fact that I'm going to Québec this summer now!)?

Look, to be off-topic doesn't mean you can't be intellectual. My two cents, but I see where your thoughts are coming from too, and I understand. (kinda)


----------



## beatrizg

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Anyone is welcome to open their own chatroom and/or forum whenever and wherever they see fit... maybe the idea will catch on someday and the people who pollute WR's mature, thinking-person ambiance with utter nonsense will finally *leave*.
> 
> Oh what a wonderful dream...
> LN



Form your words I gather you mean that there are some people in the forum that you really dislike and you want them to leave. 
Is this right?


----------



## JB007

lauranazario said:
			
		

> ......
> 
> Anyone is welcome to open their own chatroom and/or forum whenever and wherever they see fit... maybe the idea will catch on someday and the people who pollute WR's mature, thinking-person ambiance with utter nonsense will finally *leave*.
> 
> Oh what a wonderful dream...
> LN


 
It seems a bit strong to suggest that 'scandalously in love' is polluting the forum.


----------



## lauranazario

JB007 said:
			
		

> It seems a bit strong to suggest that 'scandalously in love' is polluting the forum.


You are obviously confusing my posts. 
In post #9 (replying to Scandalously) I wrote:


			
				lauranazario said:
			
		

> WR's interests lie in languages, grammar, translations, terminology. If your interests lie beyond that realm... well... WR cannot cater to everyone's particular interests. WR excells in languages... and changing its focus would interfere with its uniqueness. At least that's how I see it...


.

The _pollution_ part was in another post, addressing another aspect. So please do not imply that I was trying to offend Scandalously in Love.


----------



## lauranazario

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Form your words I gather you mean that there are some people in the forum that you really dislike and you want them to leave.
> Is this right?


Yes... spammers, Trolls, chatters, people who abuse privileges, people who barely contribute but are very quick to complain... in a nutshell: people who are disruptive to the continuity and functionality of the WR forums. 
I'm sure you and other Foreros have seen this type of people --we all have! 
And yes, in my dreams I would like to see them (disruptive people) leave... so we'll have these forums serving people who want to help one another in language matters.


----------



## lauranazario

scandalously in love said:
			
		

> I have no plan on leaving, polluting or destroying our forum with utter nonsense.


Chill, Scandalously... Someone else tried to warp things around. You are not a polluter --the bikers are!


----------



## lauranazario

scandalously in love said:
			
		

> Where else could you post a word riddle? or gain traveling tips? or share poetry and writing? Or share exciting news and personal experiences (...like the fact that I'm going to Québec this summer now!)?


With all due respect... why come to WR to ask about travel tips? Go to travel.com. Want to share riddles? Go to Limmerick. com. Want to share poetry? Go to poetry.net.
WR cannot be the catch-all where you (the plural "you" meaning everyone) will expect to find everything under one roof! This is NOT Wal-Mart! We do not have "departments" for everything --not should we have to change to provide them!
We do one thing and we do it very well: languages. What is suddenly so wrong with THAT?


----------



## beatrizg

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Yes... spammers, Trolls, chatters, people who abuse privileges, people who barely contribute but are very quick to complain... in a nutshell: people who are disruptive to the continuity and functionality of the WR forums.
> I'm sure you and other Foreros have seen this type of people --we all have!
> And yes, in my dreams I would like to see them (disruptive people) leave... so we'll have these forums serving people who want to help one another in language matters.



Actually I don't see too many of them around. But in any case, why should you send them to the forum that Artrella suggests?


----------



## lauranazario

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Actually I don't see too many of them around. But in any case, why should you send them to the forum that Artrella suggests?


I'll limit my reply to address your first sentence. Perhaps the reason you don't "see" them (which can always be subjective choice) is because of the work Moderators do in safeguarding our environment.

I cannot address your second sentence/question because I am not familiar with the existence of the forum you mentioned. Sorry.


----------



## scandalously in love

lauranazario said:
			
		

> With all due respect... why come to WR to ask about travel tips?
> 
> We do one thing and we do it very well: languages. What is suddenly so wrong with THAT?


 
Maybe you misunderstood my point.  I don't mean to change the purpose or primary nature of the forum.  I absolutely love what its designed for.  I mean, where else can you have such instantaneous help in learning a language? It has a wonderful purpose and is very effective.

Why come to WR to ask about travel tips?  Yep, it's a dumb idea. I'm not inviting people to come here for that reason. There is already a great reason the forum exists and why people DO come.

My thinking was that there could be such a place to promote _community_ among the members who do already spend a lot of time here.  Just an addendum forum, at the back... nothing to advertise to the masses....  

I just find it odd that in a forum such as this one, where language is so respected and revered, a place to engage in everyday conversation (an important linguistic skill) is not offered.  You will have polluters in every kind of forum, on or off-topic.  Polluters don't care where they post.  But genuine posters might enjoy, and even expand their language-learning in different ways when topics are open to variety.


----------



## VenusEnvy

scandalously in love said:
			
		

> Personally, _I_ just thought it might be a nice place just to share ideas, opinions and news.
> 
> Where else could you post a word riddle? or gain traveling tips? or share poetry and writing? Or share exciting news and personal experiences (...like the fact that I'm going to Québec this summer now!)?



I must say something . . . .

Out culture forum pretty much encompasses all of these things. Have you browsed the breadth of thread-topics? We DO talk about various subjects. We chat discuss about anything that pertain to our culture (including traveling, poetry, writing, jokes, limericks, current events . . . )

I could probably go on for a long time. But, I'll leave more searching up to the search feature for others to explore. I guess I just don't understand the real problem. (Scan: As you may have noticed, this topic has been a hot-topic for some time now, before your arrival.) Is the culture-forum not satisfactory? 

I remember a time when there was only 3 forums (English, Spanish, and French). Can you imagine! But, we added the culture forum after many conversations that went astray. How far off-topic do people intend to get??

Remember all, this is only MHO.


----------



## lauranazario

Artrella said:
			
		

> BTW LN Don't you think this conversation is sort of "off-topic"? I mean it has become a dialogue between you and I, and I don't want this for WR.


Nice edit to your post, Art. Seems you are memorizing the rules... and that's always a good thing. Now I won't be able to provide an answer to your burning question:


			
				artrella said:
			
		

> what are the bikers?


C'est la vie. Rules are rules, right? 
I'll just limit myself to one smiley.


----------



## jacinta

I feel that laura needs a little support here.  I do not like that she is defending WR all on her own.  Unfortunately, this forum has been inundated with off-topic chatter before and the moderators work hard to maintain the atmosphere and integrity of WR.  It is a *language* forum, pure and simple.  It will stay that, as long as the administrator owns it.  The culture forum is a place to discuss serious cultural topics, if that is your interest.  

For the comfort level of all foreros, forum members, we try to keep personal chatter to a minimum.  Of course, it is impossible to do this at all times because we are all personal users of our own language and things come up!  But, as long as it has to do with the original question posted, that's fine.

I feel that this forum in an intellectual haven in a computer world full of inane chatter that uses letters as words (!)  We can all breathe a collective sigh of relief when we come here, to a place of common interest (language) and respect.  We want to keep it that way.  Anyone who feels differently can go elsewhere, as many have. 

Long live WR!


----------



## lauranazario

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> As you may have noticed, this topic has been a hot-topic for some time now, before your arrival.) Is the culture-forum not satisfactory?
> I remember a time when there was only 3 forums (English, Spanish, and French). Can you imagine! But, we added the culture forum after many conversations that went astray. How far off-topic do people intend to get??
> Remember all, this is only MHO.


Thank you for bringing us back full-circle and right on-topic.   
As you may recall... In post #2 or #3 Cuchuflete said the same thing... there has been a long "history" of people asking for the same off-topic forum again and again. It's like the tides... and time after time we have told people the same thing --that we are a languages forum and off-topic conversations can be carried out through any external venue of their choice.

So stick around, Venus... things will hopefully settle down again. After all, deep in our hearts we love WR and will continue to use it as a valuable tool for learning.


----------



## VenusEnvy

mjscott said:
			
		

> What is MHO?



Sorry, mj. I think this is what Jacinta was talking about when she mentioned using letters as words.   *M*y *H*umble *O*pinion


----------



## beatrizg

I am just wondering why is there a need to defend something that is NOT being attacked?


----------



## mjscott

Thanks, Venus (and Jacinta)! I like that! (Just MHO)


----------



## scandalously in love

beatrizg said:
			
		

> I am just wondering why is there a need to defend something that is NOT being attacked?


 
LOL

No, but seriously, I understand your points, and maybe I just assumed a more narrow view of the culture forum.  I didn't realize some of the variety of posts in there... (thanks for bringing it to my attention, VenusEnvy... very resourceful you are!!)

Can we cut the discussion here, then?  I wasn't looking to start a rebel cause, or anything, honest!  Curiousity killed the cat, eh?  I don't want to turn this into a heated debate.  I asked a simple question, got my answer, and I'm satisfied with it.  Thank you.  

Perhaps I'll see you in the Culture forum.


----------



## scandalously in love

ooh, ooh... 

but can I JUST say I'm going back to Québec this summer???!!! (that's really all I wanted to share 'cause I'm very excited!)


----------



## lauranazario

scandalously in love said:
			
		

> My thinking was that there could be such a place to promote _community_ among the members who do already spend a lot of time here.


Scandalously... we _already_ have such a place. It's the Culture Forum! It's where we all mingle and talk about different things from our cultural perspectives! It's where we talk about Terry Schiavo & starvation/euthanasia or the Pope and his passing away, and how politics and idealism have changed in the US and Europe, and so much more! We already have an outlet for all our "inquisitiveness" --we just keep it on a cultural level; like mature people-- instead of succumbing to a high school-like "clique/group" mentality bent on talking about movie star's divorces or discussing hairstyles or god knows what else. Inane threads are just nuisance... and subject to immediate deletion or "pruning".


----------



## lauranazario

scandalously in love said:
			
		

> *Can we cut the discussion here, then?*  I wasn't looking to start a rebel cause, or anything, honest!  Curiousity killed the cat, eh?  I don't want to turn this into a heated debate.  I asked a simple question, got my answer, and I'm satisfied with it.  Thank you.


That is the best suggestion I've heard all afternoon! 
And because you have expressly asked to end the discussion... I will close this thread now.

Saludos,
LN


----------

